# Pure-ftpd setup..... /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd

## Brent Jackson

After emerging pureftp, and adding it to the rc scripts I am told that I need to setup /etc/conf.d/pure-ftp.d first.  I see that the pure-ftpd file in /etc/init.d/ uses some variables such as 

$SERVER             

$MAX_CONN 

$MAX_CONN_IP  

$DAEMON 

$DISK_FULL 

$USE_NAT 

$AUTH 

$MIS_OTHER

It seems obvious to me that these variables are set in the /etc/conf.d/pure-ftp file, but I am unsure what other stuff needs to go into that file.  I am not asking anyone to hold my hand exactly, just point me to some more detailed information.

Thanks!

Brent

----------

## Brent Jackson

I have created my /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd file

# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd

SERVER="-h /var/run/pre-ftpd.pid"

MAX_CONN="-c 5"

MAX_CONN_IP="-c 3"

DAEMON="-D"

DISK_FULL="-k 95"

USE_NAT="-H"

AUTH="-E"

MISC_OTHER="--allowuserfxp --prohibitdotfileswrite --brokenclientcompatibily -w"

And still on boot I am told at boot

    * You need to setup /etc/conf.d/pure-ftpd first

Ok, I really don't know what to do next.... I read the other files in the conf.d directory and 

followed their file format (at least I think) .  So what am I doing wrong?  

Anyone?

Thanks

Brent

----------

## Guest

In the beginning of the pure-ftpd config file you have this line:

```
#IS_CONFIGURED="yes"
```

You need to uncomment that line  :Smile: 

----------

## Brent Jackson

I haven't tried your suggestion yet, but I am about to.  If that is all I have to do I feel really stupid  :Wink: 

Thanks man

BRent

----------

## Brent Jackson

Here is the config file I used in case anyone wants it.  Now... time to try to tunnel ftp through ssh... hum  :Wink: 

##############################

# Config file for /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd  #

##############################

IS_CONFIGURED="yes"

SERVER="-g /var/run/pure-ftpd.pid"

MAX_CONN="-c 5"

MAX_CONN_IP="-C 3"

DAEMON="-D -B"

DISK_FULL="-k 95"

USE_NAT="-H"   #has nothing to do with nat, but -H means don't resolve host name

AUTH="-E"

MISC_OTHER="--allowuserfxp --prohibitdotfileswrite -w"

----------

## Target

It bears mentioning that SSH has the sftp subsystem enabled by default. :p

----------

